# NanoBSD  support on cubieboard4



## senthuran (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the freebsd, working on porting the nanobsd on cubieboard4 and looking for some help.
I have cloned the  FreeBSD project from github on my arch linux machine and couldn't build it.
I have follow the instructions on nanobsd site
I run the nanbsd script like this but getting this error message "sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/hw/ncpu: No such file or directory"
~/Dev/Other/freebsd/tools/tools/nanobsd/embedded: sudo /bin/bash ../nanobsd.sh -c ./cubieboard4.cfg

does my dev machine has to be also freebsd as well inorder to run this build? any help..
also on the nanobsd document it seems like the build instructions are based on freebsd system has anyone cross compile it for other platforms.?


----------



## acheron (Apr 21, 2018)

Cross-compiling from linux or macos is not supported.


----------



## ronaldlees (Apr 21, 2018)

Could do it in a VM.  BTW: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## senthuran (Apr 21, 2018)

thank you, guys.


----------

